# Grill and smoking  toys



## Jloewe (Aug 9, 2019)

I have a bday in October, and I’m new to smoking.  Just wondering what you’d and accessories I should be buying or asking for?  I use a Webber 22 kettle.


----------



## banderson7474 (Aug 9, 2019)

The santa maria attachment to the webber is awesome.  https://gabbysgrills.com/

You can also get the rotisserie installed in the santa maria if you buy all at once.


I also would look at the vortex for the weber and I can't remember what they ar called but the metal things that keeps the coal on the sides so you can cook indirectly in the weber.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 9, 2019)

A good digital dual probe thermometer 1 probe for air temp 1 probe for meat temp.
A good handheld digital thermometer,
Excellent for double-checking the meat IT and testing for probe tenderness


----------



## banderson7474 (Aug 9, 2019)

a food saver would be really good to have as well.  You can vacuum seal food you cooked or buy bulk and freeze them up and they will last longer.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 9, 2019)

All great suggestions above. I suggest an AMNPS pellet tray so you can cold smoke when it gets cooler out


----------



## bregent (Aug 9, 2019)

My kids got me a Slow 'N Sear for my 22" and I love it for slow cooking.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 9, 2019)

Check out the "Vortex" for your kettle.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 9, 2019)

second on a good digital - check out thermoworks.  Instant, air, and probes.
Foodsavers vacuum sealers are great - you can maximize your cook and save for later.
Batch of mixed rubs
good hot mitts - grill beast
meat injector - grill beast (both on amazon)
hmmm goods bottle of whiskey.
that sounds like a good time to me!  Happy birthday


----------



## siege (Aug 9, 2019)

Eventually, you will probably want a slicer, a meat grinder, a sausage stuffer, and a vac sealer.
You may want a large high quality cutting board, some good knives, and a sharpening set up.
 On the lower end of the price spectrum, disposable foil pans, butcher paper, heavy duty foil, 2 gallon zip lock bags for marinating, heavy duty poultry shears, a brining bucket, or an apron.
 As mentioned above, the list never ends. Welcome to the sickness there is no cure for.


----------



## texomakid (Aug 9, 2019)

Thermometers are a must (can't have too many and all valid points above in regard to thermometers.)


----------



## sandyut (Aug 9, 2019)

Good Call siege - grinder - gotta grind you own.  Game changer!


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 9, 2019)

Vortex, pizza oven attachment, and rotisserie kit would top my list.


----------



## Smokinoak (Aug 10, 2019)

The Vortex is the most versatile accessori y you will use on the Weber kettle.


----------

